# cleaning a brick house



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

Whats the best solution for,cleaning brick.without th use of acid.I soft cleaning.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Water


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

What are you trying to clean off of the brick?


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

*brick house cleaning*

I'm cleaning mostly,heavy dirt,and mildew.I mostly uses just clear tide,and outdoor clorox.Just up dating imformation,from the wisemen table.There is not much talk about cleaning brick.Thank you,guys.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Brick can be the next level of cleaning better left to pros that specialize in cleaning/restoring it. High pressure can cause efflorescence and destroy mortar. You need sodium hypochlorite (bleach) in your mix if the mortar shows black.. and it should be applied with a 12V pumping system or X-Jet. If the brick has a certain type of discoloration or shows white powdery deposits, you need a restoration acid. (which is NOT muriatic)


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen pressure washing of brick that actually took the color out of the mortar creating a disaster.


----------



## amcraft (May 6, 2014)

Power wash with water first, use a 1/2 bleach 1/2 water solution to clean off bricks (while still spraying), then rinse again by power washing. You want to make sure the bricks do not dry out so it does not absorb the bleach - otherwise, it will lighten the color of your bricks. 

____________________________________________________________

www.amcraftindustrialcurtainwall.com


----------

